
Making YouTube Better in a Mobile, Cross-Screen World - happy-go-lucky
https://adwords.googleblog.com/2017/01/making-youtube-better-in-mobile-cross.html
======
visarga
If there is anything that YT needs, is playback when screen is locked
(mobile). That's what I want to see.

~~~
Eridrus
YT already has this - you just have to pay for YouTube Red.

Sort of makes sense; YouTube isn't built for audio ads, and audio ads don't
make a whole lot of money (just look at Spotify), but they still have to pay
the rights holder.

